

Show HN: Coffee & Domains - domain name registration and management - jeffbozek
https://www.coffeeanddomains.com

======
ianterrell
What's different about it compared to NameCheap, GoDaddy, iWantMyName, etc?

~~~
jeffbozek
$10 dollar domain names (that holds true for registrations, renewals, and
transfers), free private whois, simpler UI, and no upselling.

